# Desserts for Passover Suggestion



## larry_stewart (Mar 12, 2018)

A friend of mine works/ owns a high end catering company in California.
They are catering a Passover Seder and asked me for suggestions for a good Passover dessert.

im not much of a dessert person, which is why Im asking if anyone here has any suggestions.

Im not sure how strict they are going to be following the Passover Rules, but I would guess kosher and nothing that rises would be requirements.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 12, 2018)

Chocolate-dipped strawberries decorated with fancy drizzles.

Chocolate mousse.

A custard pie - chocolate, lemon, vanilla, etc. - with a crushed cookie crust.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 12, 2018)

What about those fruit ices that you keep scraping  with a fork to keep from freezing solid until you scoop them into dessert dishes and they are like a snow cone.  I forget what they are called.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 12, 2018)

Whiskadoodle said:


> What about those fruit ices that you keep scraping  with a fork to keep from freezing solid until you scoop them into dessert dishes and they are like a snow cone.  I forget what they are called.


Sorbet? That would be good. I generally prefer frozen desserts when it's hot outside, but sorbet is refreshing.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 12, 2018)

My first thought was fruit compote over blintzes, but then I remembered one of the best desserts that I ever had in my life, and it was for Passover.

My high school girlfriend was a Kosher Jew (she broke my heart when she went off to Cornell, oy) who's mom was an awesome cook. I still remember a dessert she made one night for Passover,  what her family called blueberry goo balls .

It was mound of white cake, like angel food but more dense, topped with an extremely thick blueberry compote, and a dollop slightly sour whipped cream on top.

I wonder if anyone knows of such a dessert, or am I mashugana on this?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 13, 2018)

How about a tray of traditional cookies and coffee.

The cookies could be made a couple days ahead which would make it a little easier on the caterer.


----------



## Janet H (Mar 13, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Chocolate-dipped strawberries decorated with fancy drizzles.



This ^

And then some large coconut macaroons. Platters of these will look great, offer several flavor options and best of all can be prepped in advance.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 14, 2018)

Passover means no flour.

flourless chocolate/raspberry tart
Ice cream
Fruit juice icey (spelling)
Frozen mushed up fruits or berries
meringue cookies (my favorite), shmired with some Bavarian cream (or other cream) in the middle two of them, stock together.
Potato starch cake with fruits, berries, filling
Chocolate 7 layer cake, again potato starch.

But the first question I would ask, how kosher is the event?


----------

